

Web devs battle new iPad’s Retina display - olind
http://www.netmagazine.com/news/web-devs-battle-new-ipad-s-retina-display-121859

======
Radzell
This is what I seen from a mobile web apps. Mobile web app sometimes feel
unfinished. I would suggest titanium mobile because things like sencha touch
don't scale right for android now for ipad. It seems like screens are going to
become etter not worst. For javascript developer titanium mobile gives you
things native developers use plus you don't have to worry about problem cause
by using a mobile browser which still a very primitive compared to app sdk.
Until mobile web can give the feel of native apps I don't see android or apple
making the mobile browsers better just to undercut there own profit so people
can right html5 websites.

